

Automatically Scalable Computation (RICON East Opening Keynote) - pharkmillups
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdOqkiV-ET4

======
krenoten
This was a great talk, but remember that the hardware changes required to make
this a reality may be hard to convince vendors to implement for a long time.

